# Epoxy Haze on Carrera



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a buddy who is also my glass guy.

He has an epoxy haze issue that he is trying to deal with and I don't have any solutions for him (possibly because none exist).

12x12 Carrera with epoxy haze that has been up for seven days.

What cleaner would remove the haze but not etch or discolor the stone?

Would polishing it all out be the only alternative?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

An epoxy grout haze remover should work. If the marble is polished, you'll have to be careful not to scratch. Maybe try to scrub with a microfiber rag instead of a scrubbie. 

Since I rarely use epoxy grout, I can't suggest an specific brand but I have had good luck with the new Mapei line of chems:
http://www.mapei.com/US-EN/Tile-&-S...em-Solvers/UltraCare-Epoxy-Grout-Haze-Remover

Miracle has an epoxy grout haze remover too. Available at your friendly HD:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Miracle-Sealants-32-oz-Epoxy-Grout-Film-Remover-EPO-REM-QT-SG/100672932


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

He just texted me.

He said he is using a heat gun to warm the haze, then wiping with denatured alcohol. 

Says it is coming off easy.

I personally would have been scared to try it........but he is also my stone guy, so I assume he knows what he's doing with the heat.
(although.....I am fairly sure he has no idea what is going on with the epoxy and the heat.......neither do I though)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I know when I use a urethane haze remover, that's exactly what it feels like; the urethane is "melting" off. 

I'd considered sealing the marble after this process is done. I have no clue what affect the alcohol will have on the marble.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

well I just learned a new trick or another thing to avoid. Let us know how it looks the day after.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

If he's your glass guy and your stone guy, why doesn't he know what to do?

Stone can handle heat, denatured alcohol is the go to spot cleaner for stone, for cleaning off silicone, and the repair/color/filler products. 

I have a few bottles of Mapei's epoxy haze remover, and urethane haze remover on standby. Haven't used them yet.

Trick to epoxy is to check on it for haze the next day, after that it only gets more difficult. Same with urethanes


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> If he's your glass guy and your stone guy, why doesn't he know what to do?
> 
> Stone can handle heat, denatured alcohol is the go to spot cleaner for stone, for cleaning off silicone, and the repair/color/filler products.
> 
> ...


Apparently.....he did know what to do.

He hasn't had any experience with epoxy grout before, so he called me (not a great idea since I have done maybe 10 epoxy jobs).

Wasn't his tile (he is a countertop guy).
He was just helping out a client who he was installing shower glass for.

I have found that the absolute best way to remove haze with either urethane or epoxy grouts.....is to make sure it doesn't end up on the tile on the first place.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Easy to say, hard to do. Seams like you can clean and clean, but each time it pulls the film out of joint onto the surface, so it needs to set, then it can be removed. Problem is it takes too long to set after your initial cleaning, what to do? Come back the next day just to clean haze, who wants to do that? How profitable is it, is another job scheduled?

We have a Portland haze on a job now, we need to seal it. Says 3 days before sealing, so to clean the haze wets the joints, can't seal wet joints, can't seal over haze, outdoors and rain. We'll go back in few weeks, pump up sprayer worked great to pre seal. So it got into joints, I think it'll be ok.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

for cement grouts I add just a bit of haze remover or vinegar to the final wash water. Then buff as needed.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

We had a haze issue couple years back with port. Grout and Barwalt sponge with grid cut sponge left grid on tile, could have been in the mix, we used a scrubber and had to strengthen haze remover. 

I guess it's just more of a nuisance than a real problem that occurs occasionally to keep us in check.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> If the marble is polished


a lot of the low end marble is painted, not polished.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> He said he is using a heat gun to warm the haze, then wiping with denatured alcohol.
> 
> Says it is coming off easy.


Interesting. Could be the coating softening/re-emulsifying/combining with the new component (epoxy) to make a new coating. Or removing it.
One way to find out would be to heat up one from "owner's stock" and see what it does to the paint. Who knows, may be great way to get rid of any imperfections in the coating....


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

CO762 said:


> a lot of the low end marble is painted, not polished.



Painted?

Do tell.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

One apparent drawback.....

Saw him this AM. 
He had a mean case of Alcohol Finger. 

Stark white two inches from the tip....totally numb.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Painted?
> Do tell.


rather than actual polishing, often they just put a clearcoat on them. Flip them over and you can see the coating on the sides/slop.


----------

